# Customer Damaged My door, can I submit to Uber?



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

I had for the first time in over a yr a customer while exiting car hit the door on a wall and damaged car.
Can I do anything to get it fixed with Uber? Anyone ever have this happen?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

take pictures. and show it to them, however what kind of damage is it?


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Has a dent & scratch in door


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

"dents and scratch"? what did they do to cause taht??? using a knife and hammer?


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

NO, He opened the door into a pillar at his own house to make a quarter size dent...... pushed it in.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

yah uber won't fix it because the deductible is $1000.

so even if you can some how proof they did it, and the repair cost is over $1000, you still have to pay the first $1000.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah I figured. It's not gonna cost that much at all but just pisses me off.
Thanks for the info


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

jaymaxx44 said:


> Yeah I figured. It's not gonna cost that much at all but just pisses me off.
> Thanks for the info


Maybe you should try and get pax to pay it. If it was at pax house, I would go talk to him. Ask them what shop they would prefer you to use.

See what they say, most that could happen is they say no, but obviously the pax is responsible.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

and they sue you for harassment. and then once uber finds out, you'll be deactivated


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Why did you stop in a position where the back door was obstructed by a pillar?


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

It was late and dark & pillar was low so didn't see it just gonna let it go but will be more careful in the future


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

If you don't have professional licensing (such as uberX/XL), any damage that costs less than $250 to fix is treated just like a cleaning fee. Send us pictures, you'll get a response back asking for an estimate within 5 business days. If it's under $250, we charge the rider and reimburse you. If you're professional (uberBLACK etc) then it has to go through your commercial insurance if it's over $250.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks Happy. Always like to hear your answers to questions like these.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> yah uber won't fix it because the deductible is $1000.
> 
> so even if you can some how proof they did it, and the repair cost is over $1000, you still have to pay the first $1000.


That's for a driver at-fault accident, not passenger inflicted damage. Submit pics and get 3 estimates and submit.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> and they sue you for harassment. and then once uber finds out, you'll be deactivated


Why would it be harrassment? And on what grounds would they sue for harrassment?

You are assuming pax is going to deny responsibilty. Not every pax is an ***hole.

If done the right way, it can be done without anyone getting upset.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

jaymaxx44 said:


> I had for the first time in over a yr a customer while exiting car hit the door on a wall and damaged car.
> Can I do anything to get it fixed with Uber? Anyone ever have this happen?
> Thanks for any info.


Kind of your fault for parking too close to an object capable of causing damage. In the legit cab world insignificant blemishes as in your case we buff it out or use some touch up. If this is not good enough for you then you are in the wrong business.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

observer said:


> Why would it be harrassment? And on what grounds would they sue for harrassment?
> 
> You are assuming pax is going to deny responsibilty. Not every pax is an ***hole.
> 
> If done the right way, it can be done without anyone getting upset.


I hate to come off as a meany, I don't think this business is right for you at all. I'm going to give you benefit of doubt and blame this on inexperience. As far as uber pax are concerned you are no different than yellow cab driven by Sanjay from India.

Like I have stated on this thread and other posts, cabs are industry standard because they are easy and cheap to repair, replace, and paint. What happened to your car is considered in our business as wear and tear. When inspection comes around you fix these issues out of your pocket. You don't have inspection so consider yourself lucky.

As for approaching pax, you are in la la land if you think the pax will say here is my credit card go get this fixed at the most expensive shop in town. Like one poster already said they'll threaten you with arrest for trespassing stalking harassment something along those lines.


----------



## anna molly (Jan 24, 2015)

You can try to submit it thru your personal insurance if your deductible is less. If you use the Uber policy and have to pay out the deductible, they can charge the rider the max cleaning fee to offset a portion of your out of pocket cost.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Why would it be harrassment? And on what grounds would they sue for harrassment?
> 
> You are assuming pax is going to deny responsibilty. Not every pax is an ***hole.
> 
> If done the right way, it can be done without anyone getting upset.


im guessing you're from canada. this is a country where people sue for little things, and deny all responsibility.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

jaymaxx44 said:


> I had for the first time in over a yr a customer while exiting car hit the door on a wall and damaged car.
> Can I do anything to get it fixed with Uber? Anyone ever have this happen?
> Thanks for any info.


Just out of curiosity what did the pax say right after he did it? Did he ignore it? Apologize?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> I hate to come off as a meany, I don't think this business is right for you at all. I'm going to give you benefit of doubt and blame this on inexperience. As far as uber pax are concerned you are no different than yellow cab driven by Sanjay from India.
> 
> Like I have stated on this thread and other posts, cabs are industry standard because they are easy and cheap to repair, replace, and paint. What happened to your car is considered in our business as wear and tear. When inspection comes around you fix these issues out of your pocket. You don't have inspection so consider yourself lucky.
> 
> As for approaching pax, you are in la la land if you think the pax will say here is my credit card go get this fixed at the most expensive shop in town. Like one poster already said they'll threaten you with arrest for trespassing stalking harassment something along those lines.


We don't know how pax behaved with driver. No one said to ask for his credit card and go to most expensive shop.

You are assuming pax is an asshole and would get upset. Again assuming things that are not likely unless the driver approaches pax with an attitude.



azndriver87 said:


> im guessing you're from canada. this is a country where people sue for little things, and deny all responsibility.


You are guessing wrong (raised in California) and like other poster ASSUMING pax would be upset.

If I were the pax, I would pay for the damage.

Wouldn't either of you?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

A lot of times, getting a good result depends on YOUR attitude.

I repoed cars a few years back. 

I was surprised by the aggresive attitude my trainer portrayed with everyone we encountered. He told me it was to establish himself as in charge and in control of any situation. All his attitude did in my opinion waa escalate any confrontation.

Our first night out, he was jumped by the male owner of one car, then the wife jumped him then the teenage daughter. 

When I went off on my own I did not approach anyone in a confrontational manner. Why make a bad situation worse?

In the three months I repoed cars not once did I get jumped. Never even got in a shouting match with anyone. I treated everyone with respect, kept my voice calm and professional. (Still, I always stayed on alert, with my Mag flashlight in hand just in case).

I don't remember anyone getting mad at me, most were relieved that I was taking the car. Surprisingly, quite a few even shook my hand and THANKED me for taking their car.

It's all about approach and attitude.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

observer said:


> We don't know how pax behaved with driver. No one said to ask for his credit card and go to most expensive shop.
> 
> You are assuming pax is an asshole and would get upset. Again assuming things that are not likely unless the driver approaches pax with an attitude.
> 
> ...


His fault for parking close to the post and minor scruffs are part of the business. Next...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> His fault for parking close to the post and minor scruffs are part of the business. Next...


Pax' fault, his house, he KNEW he had a post, he opened door.

Why is it so hard to believe someone will accept responsibility when they screw up?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> A lot of times, getting a good result depends on YOUR attitude.
> 
> I repoed cars a few years back.
> 
> ...


POST # 22/observer: RepoMannishness
like Yours is gonna
give the Profession......a Good Name?

Supposedly, MAJOR MOOLA, as well!
You had it figured out, why not stick
with it ?

Neighborly Notable Curiosity is all.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 22/observer: RepoMannishness
> like Yours is gonna
> give the Profession......a Good Name?
> 
> ...


The company I worked for had a weird pay structure I did not like. Minimum wage base or a 75 dollar per car commission, whichever was higher. Newbies were assigned vehicles that other agents had not been able to locate. Making it difficult to earn more than minimum wage.

They also expected us to work 12 hour shifts, 7 days a week (84 hrs per week) and only get paid for 40 hrs if no cars were picked up.

They actually were sued in a class action and wound up paying back pay to a lot of drivers.

It was a fun job, became almost addicting, trying to find that next target. Kind of like participating in a live video game.

But, taking peoples cars when they were down on their luck always left a sour taste in my mouth. So I stopped.


----------



## Chada75 (Aug 16, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> His fault for parking close to the post and minor scruffs are part of the business. Next...


Tis true. Just one of the many deals in the transportation business.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Did he acknowledge the damage? Is he willing to cover the damages? If not call the police and have them make a police report. Then take him to small claims court with 3 estimates. He damaged your property. Yeah it was an accident but that's how accidents happen. He is responsible for the damage. Don't let time go. Do it right away.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> Did he acknowledge the damage? Is he willing to cover the damages? If not call the police and have them make a police report. Then take him to small claims court with 3 estimates. He damaged your property. Yeah it was an accident but that's how accidents happen. He is responsible for the damage. Don't let time go. Do it right away.


POST # 28/@Burger Tiime: "Ahoy!" & Wel-
come to the UP.Net Forums
from Mostly Dark Overnight Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

Loving that Avatar, with the Fried Egg,
Pickle and Mad Hot Dog chasing the
Chef. Local MN. eatery?

Bison is HUNGRY now.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

observer said:


> The company I worked for had a weird pay structure I did not like. Minimum wage base or a 75 dollar per car commission, whichever was higher. Newbies were assigned vehicles that other agents had not been able to locate. Making it difficult to earn more than minimum wage.
> 
> They also expected us to work 12 hour shifts, 7 days a week (84 hrs per week) and only get paid for 40 hrs if no cars were picked up.
> 
> ...


That business has changed now. most companies that issue credit to people who are high risk, use GPS units to track the vehicles, makes them easy to find.


----------



## Ali_2016 (Mar 17, 2016)

Mate,

I have just had a long running with uber as a customer damaged my door! They won't do nothing about it! They say that they cannot prove if it was the customer!

My question was how the hell would you prove if someone pukes in my vehicle as you want me to send you photo evidence ( which I also did for the damage to my vehicle)... It's not like uber will send the puke to a lab to get it tested to prove it was that customer!

Uber will do nothing At all they are no help. Uber must think all the drivers are ******s and they can treat them the way that they wish!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Ali_2016 said:


> Mate,
> 
> I have just had a long running with uber as a customer damaged my door! They won't do nothing about it! They say that they cannot prove if it was the customer!
> 
> ...


Oh I'm sure they know it was the passenger you indicated. However, the passenger has to give permission to charge for the damages or else Uber won't do squat. I don't know why that's so different from cleaning fees, it never made sense to any of the CSRs.


----------



## Ali_2016 (Mar 17, 2016)

Nothing can be done and nothing will be done .. They told me to contact the police lol what a load of crap!

Told my sister who works for the met as an officer and they won't do anything unless I state it was done intentionally which is criminal damage.

Anyway for a £12 fare I know have to fork out £150 thank you uber we love you!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> I hate to come off as a meany, I don't think this business is right for you at all. I'm going to give you benefit of doubt and blame this on inexperience. As far as uber pax are concerned you are no different than yellow cab driven by Sanjay from India.
> 
> Like I have stated on this thread and other posts, cabs are industry standard because they are easy and cheap to repair, replace, and paint. What happened to your car is considered in our business as wear and tear. When inspection comes around you fix these issues out of your pocket. You don't have inspection so consider yourself lucky.
> 
> As for approaching pax, you are in la la land if you think the pax will say here is my credit card go get this fixed at the most expensive shop in town. Like one poster already said they'll threaten you with arrest for trespassing stalking harassment something along those lines.


The _"I'm a cabbie and I'm so very special"_ shtick is just getting old. We couldn't care less how cab companies do it or what they consider wear and tear. If cab companies knew how to serve their customers and run a business, Uber wouldn't be driving them out of business. Go be a cabbie while you still can, it'll be a great story for your grandchildren who will have never seen a cab.


----------



## Ali_2016 (Mar 17, 2016)

I think being a minicab for a week has given me more grey hairs than anything else!

I'm done and I'm out allow this madness ... Going back to A&E


----------

